# www/august : error in Makefile



## Mayhem30 (Jul 21, 2019)

It appears www/august was not removed properly from the ports system and is preventing ports-mgmt/synth from being able to do anything.

```
$ sudo synth status
Regenerating flavor index: this may take a while ...
Scanning entire ports tree.
 progress: 87.12%             
culprit: www/august
  Scan aborted because 'make' encounted an error in the Makefile.
  www/august (return code = 1)
Flavor index generation failed: ports scan
```


----------



## quicktrick (Jul 21, 2019)

I have this error too.  There is 

```
SUBDIR += august
```
entry in `www/Makefile`, but there is no corresponding subdirectory in `www`.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jul 21, 2019)

This is not the place to report this. Instead https://bugs.freebsd.org/


----------



## cpm@ (Jul 21, 2019)

Mayhem30 said:


> It appears www/august was not removed properly from the ports system and is preventing ports-mgmt/synth from being able to do anything.
> 
> ```
> $ sudo synth status
> ...



Fixed in r507039.


----------

